# Robotic enterocele repair



## katielove (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi
Our physicians have started doing Robotic (laparoscopic) enterocele repairs.
Suggestions on how to code for this.  Should an unlisted CPT be set up?

Thanks.


----------

